# userland library file



## bv_arvind (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi,

I change a user land library and have to build new one every time. Should I build an entire image if I make changes to the library or is there a better way to deal with it


----------



## fluca1978 (Jul 27, 2012)

bv_arvind said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I change a user land library and have to build new one every time. Should I build an entire image if I make changes to the library or is there a better way to deal with it



It is not really clear, I suppose you are saying that you modified a library some other programs rely on. Well, I guess it depends on what changed and how changes (binary) compatibility.  Otherwise please elaborate a bit more.


----------



## bv_arvind (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi,

one of my userland app makes a library and exec available(i got a new .a and exec file). I made changes to both, and I though copying th new executable to the freebsd should help me see the changes made in library. However this was not so and I was wondering if there was any other way to see the changes made in the library other than building the entire image.


----------

